# Best Inexpensive Fletching Jig



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok. Here is part 3 of my quest for knowledge as I set up my recurve. I am looking for an inexpensive fletching jig that will fletch a left wing helical / offset (perhaps adjusting the offset). I will be using for personal use and don't require something to fletch a ton of arrows. I require 3 things:

1. Jig will be able to fully fletch 3 feathers or vanes up to 5 inches
2. Jig will be able to also fletch my bolts for my crossbow if needed (2 inch vanes), bolts may also be slightly larger in diameter. 
3. Jig will allow fletching of just one feather or vane that needs repaired, without refletching the whole arrow.

I know the Arizona EZ fletch is a good tool but I don't think it can meet all 3 of my needs.

Thanks, Appreciate all the help so far.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Bohning Complete tower system.
You can fletch 2 degree offset, 3 degree offset, or straight.
Any size arrow from the smallest carbon, to 27's, will also do crossbow bolts
3 feathers vanes at a time, or only 1,2 if needed
I have fletched Victory Archery VAP 400's (.225 dia) and Victory X-Killers (.421 dia) one right after the other with no changes to the jig.

http://www.bohning.com/store/bohning...ching-jig.html


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just purchased a BPE jig from 3 rivers for about $50. I have fletched up several arrows with 5" shield feathers and a couple flu flus. Mine came with a left wing clamp and I also ordered a straight clamp for vanes if I ever need them. Simple as pie.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I got a used Bitz on here for $40, there is a reason all others are basically (inferior) copies. Just be patient and keep an eye on the classifieds.

-Grant


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Bohning Jigs are good.


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

X2 on the Bitz. I too got one in the classified and have added the things for straight vanes and crossbow bolts for just a few more $. 
I just did my first doz. with right helical 4" feathers and turned out good.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have done all three with my EZ Fletcher. I have both the large and the mini fletchers and I see no need to get any other at this time......I can do it fast and cheap....


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

Lot of people like the grayling jig. I have the bear paw jig very impressed about 30. cheaper then the bitz.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

tater chip bag clamps work........and they're cheap too.....


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

I wanted a Bitz, I picked up a standard Bohning because I caught it on clearance for $20.00. I really can't complain, it's basically just a red nylon version of the Bitz and has worked well for most of my needs. That being said, I'm seriously considering picking up a Jo Jan multi fletcher. I've been playing around with wood shafts a lot more here recently and using Duco cement instead of the "super glue" style glues, because of the extended dry time on the Duco with woodies it takes forever (about an hour) to do each shaft. If you're not in a hurry though, the standard Bohning works great and is very adjustable.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

You use a fletcher all your life. Buy a Bitz. If you can't afford on I'll fletch your arrows until you can.

Bowmania


----------



## peanut_gallery (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a grayling jig and am happy with it. Even came with 50 feathers. got it off ebay.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

The words "Best" & "Inexpensive" rarely if ever go together..that said?..I've owned a bitz for about 27 years now..and it's been fantastic but..if i had to replace it tomorrow?..I'm hearing good things about the "B.P.E Fletching Jig"...owners claiming it does just as much (or more) than the bitz for 1/2 the price..the "more" being..

Tooless Adjustments (no allen keys required)

Indexed Arrow Shaft Diameter Adjustment

and?..

It's made of nylon..so the glue don't stick to the clamp.

Disclaimer: Never owned one..just hearing word from happy campers who own them...but ya know how that goes..sometimes.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I"ve had a Bitz for about 20 years and fletched 100s of arrows for myself, friends and family. It's the best value in the long run.


----------

